# V Tees



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

I discovered this web site that has hundreds of V T-shirts. Check it out!

http://t-shirts.cafepress.com/vizsla?page=1


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Oh boy, that's alot of t-shirts.  My GF will laugh her arse off if I were to buy a bunch of those. ;D

Check out these.... I bought one for my car and one for another member too. Just have to wash the car and remember to put it on.

http://www.k9-design.com/details.php?prodId=37&category=13


----------



## Islander (May 2, 2009)

I bought one of the gorgeous copper colored V decals for my back car window.... it looks great! I also bought a chrome license plate frame from
edecals.com..... the top I put the word VIZSLA and the bottom of the frame I had them put THE RED DOG ...... I should go down and take a photo of it and post it so you can see how great it looks.

And yes Cafe press has tons of great T-shirts and you can design your own there as well.


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

Fab T shirts!! 
I could spend a fortune ;D
Don't tell hubby!...
BB


----------



## Sahara (Mar 22, 2009)

I discovered that web-site last year much to my husband's chagrin. I now own about ten of those t-shirts not to mention mugs, bags, bumper stickers, etc. They do have the best selection. Also you can scan a picture of your own v and they will put your dog on a shirt for you. I have one of Tizane when she was a pup.


----------



## kathleenleff (Feb 17, 2010)

The Tees are great love that decal for the car.


----------



## Kelly (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh My Goodness! Those shirts are excellent! I'm going to get the 'red dog dj' one for my fiance... Thanks for the link!

Kell & Cuba
x


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Ha ha! Great find Big Rick! I especially like the Big Brother vizsla t-shirt.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

My Dad really loves Rosie (the first vizsla he ever met), says she's the best dog he's ever known, and he loves dogs in general. He is always really disappointed if Rosie is at day care when he comes to visit. I got him some cafe press vizsla gear, including a great mug, magnet and some boxed note cards. You can get almost anything made up at cafe press. He loved it.

These were some of the designs I chose...
http://www.cafepress.com/+vizsla_one_mug,75075569
http://www.cafepress.com/+silly_vizsla_smile_rectangle_magnet,49590370
http://www.cafepress.com/+vizsla_note_cards_pk_of_10,230305394


----------



## Pineapple Princess (Nov 20, 2009)

Hobie got my husband the Red Dog Records tee for Father's Day. :


----------

